# Permanent Residence-Police clearance being done at home affairs now??



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

I went to police station to have my police clearance certificate done but I was told to go to home affairs and get it done there cos they said it's the new process of getting police clearance for foreigners who wants to apply for permanent residence . This is very strange to me. 
Has anyone else experienced this and got their police clearance done at home affairs?

Thanks.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I went to police station to have my police clearance certificate done but I was told to go to home affairs and get it done there cos they said it's the new process of getting police clearance for foreigners who wants to apply for permanent residence . This is very strange to me.
> Has anyone else experienced this and got their police clearance done at home affairs?
> ...



Hi:-

I submitted the PCC for my spouse last week in Randburg. They never informed me any thing like that.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

When did u did fingerprint for the police clearance and where? At police station or where?


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> When did u did fingerprint for the police clearance and where? At police station or where?


My wife did in Police St and they asked the purpose and we told Visa. 

as mentioned we did last Tuesday...May be try some other police Station.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

sirat said:


> My wife did in Police St and they asked the purpose and we told Visa.
> 
> as mentioned we did last Tuesday...May be try some other police Station.


Mine is not for visa. Mine is for permanent residence.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

She also applying for PR based on my PR.... Is this new process then call vfs and confirm


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I really don't understand why that police lady said that. Maybe she doesn't knw what she was doing.


----------



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

I had the same problem last year. The lady that took the fingerprints said I had to go to HA. The lady collecting the money said, no she must do it here. In the end, both of them started a fight about it. What I understood is that only Zimbabweans have to do it at HA.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Sunrise10 said:


> I had the same problem last year. The lady that took the fingerprints said I had to go to HA. The lady collecting the money said, no she must do it here. In the end, both of them started a fight about it. What I understood is that only Zimbabweans have to do it at HA.


Wow. Am not a Zimbabwean.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Well, I went back to the same police station and told them am not a Zimbabwean. Apparently, the lady that attended to me yesterday is an intern and knows little about regulations. However, I got the clearance done just now and about to go submit it in Pretoria to have my police clearance certificate.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. About to start another journey of waiting for a permanent residence. Can't wait for all these processes to be finished and become a citizen. Am tired of hearing "you're a foreigner" "this job is only for a South African Citizens"


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Another important question. When I applied for my critical skills permit, I only submitted South African Police Certificate. Is it compulsory that I have to submit police clearance from my country of origin while applying for a permanent residence?? I got my CSV for 5years by submitting only South African police certificate.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Another important question. When I applied for my critical skills permit, I only submitted South African Police Certificate. Is it compulsory that I have to submit police clearance from my country of origin while applying for a permanent residence?? I got my CSV for 5years by submitting only South African police certificate.


Hi:-

I submitted my both PCC for CSV and PR. Never take a chance for your PR to get rejected. Theoretically, DHA mentions that they needs PCC from all countries visited above 18 yrs.


----------



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Another important question. When I applied for my critical skills permit, I only submitted South African Police Certificate. Is it compulsory that I have to submit police clearance from my country of origin while applying for a permanent residence?? I got my CSV for 5years by submitting only South African police certificate.


Hi, I am thinking of applying for PR. I had a 12-month CSV, and I just got a new 12-month CSV. I also found employment, BUT HAVE NOT YET APPLIED FOR 5-YEAR EXTENSION OF MY CSV. Is it possible to apply and get PR within 12 months?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ottongeke said:


> Hi, I am thinking of applying for PR. I had a 12-month CSV, and I just got a new 12-month CSV. I also found employment, BUT HAVE NOT YET APPLIED FOR 5-YEAR EXTENSION OF MY CSV. Is it possible to apply and get PR within 12 months?


No, because on a 12-month visa you cannot apply for PR - you cannot prove that you will stay in SA for 5 years.


----------

